# Baby L600



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

baby L600 pleco


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

How do you know he's a L600 and not a L114? It's really hard to tell when they are small. Only when they hit 6" that you can tell at a glance. Just becareful. I've seen alot of L114 being sold as L600. Small spots in the head and solid colour fin may not be sufficient to indicate that it's a L600. I have 3 L114 that have solid colour fin and small spots in the head. All are L114.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> How do you know he's a L600 and not a L114? It's really hard to tell when they are small. Only when they hit 6" that you can tell at a glance. Just becareful. I've seen alot of L114 being sold as L600. Small spots in the head and solid colour fin may not be sufficient to indicate that it's a L600. I have 3 L114 that have solid colour fin and small spots in the head. All are L114.


Agreed. Time will tell whether this is true L600. Regardless whether 114 or 600, this is an awesome pseuda!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> How do you know he's a L600 and not a L114? It's really hard to tell when they are small. Only when they hit 6" that you can tell at a glance. Just becareful. I've seen alot of L114 being sold as L600. Small spots in the head and solid colour fin may not be sufficient to indicate that it's a L600. I have 3 L114 that have solid colour fin and small spots in the head. All are L114.


Recently, a large shippment of adult size L600 came into Toronto, and these babies came along with them



It's only cost 1/10th of an adult L600, well worth to gamble


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

bigfishy said:


> Recently, a large shippment of adult size L600 came into Toronto, and these babies came along with them
> 
> 
> 
> It's only cost 1/10th of an adult L600, well worth to gamble


Ooo, in that case, it's well worth the investment. I hope they turn out to be L600 too. Not to many people in the GTA have them. And I only know of one person who is trying to breed the L600.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

